# MTPCA Auction on saturday/NAFA on monday



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

How do you all think that the prices paid at the trappers auction are going to compare to the international auction of the wild fur on monday. I've made my decision on where to sell based on some of the things said on this forum and some of the things that I've read elsewhere. It will be different from the past couple of years for me. The few wild furs that have sold so far seem to be doing pretty well. I'm not wanting a debate on commissions or being paid right now as opposed to waiting for your stuff to sell. Please leave Groney out of it as well! Just thoughts on prices/ averages one acution compared to the other. Predictions would be great. If anybody wants a prize for a "right" prediction, I send you a bag of muskrat fat.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's a link to the results of our Kalamazoo Fur Auction. 

http://www.mtpca.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=387&p=1209#p1209

I included Before and After commission Averages so folks can do their own comparison after tomorrow's International.

John


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

From reading a lengthy post on the NAFA RAT PRICES on Trapperman, it seems that many of the shippers were unhappy with their results at the Toronto sale. Many of the guys were told by the Mi. NAFA receiving agents, that they could expect around a $10 ave.. LOL


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

i averaged 7.31 on my rats sent to nafa which made me happy
the guys that bought rats for 5 in the round might not be though


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

$7.31-,73 cents, 10% comm., equals $6.58. ?????? Why did you ship??? Probably would have done a buck better at Otisville, and supported your organization.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I sold around 700 for just over $8.00 ave. Sold early and often. Sold some on the first FHA sale and averaged $7.70. I sent another 280 to FHA for the second sale they will sell in a couple of weeks. I'm not holding my breath. Just glad I sold most of my rats early. I learned the hard way that when rats get high, it's not usually a good move to hold em' long.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

SJC said:


> Just glad I sold most of my rats early. I learned the hard way that when rats get high, it's not usually a good move to hold em' long.


Me, too.

John


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

population control said:


> i averaged 7.31 on my rats sent to nafa which made me happy
> the guys that bought rats for 5 in the round might not be though


 I'm sorry. I think that you did just fine. Upsets me when NAFA skews predictions, in order to get shippers. It's the "same ole, same ole" story by NAFA. Their unrealistic predictions cost all of us sales, the state assoc. and private buyers. Look at this. Someone purchases a lot of 1000 rats at NAFA, for $10 each. The buyer pays a 7% commission, and a flat .50 cent per rat fee. $10 rat costs buyer $11.20, plus whatever it cost to attend, or pay broker, to go to sale. This is a $1.20 profit for NAFA. Now , the shipper of said rats, pays say 10% comm., another $1. Now profit for NAFA zooms to $2.20. They used to say "only in America". Now it appears as "only at NAFA". A 25% profit, no wonder that their advertising budget is so high.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Rats ave. $7.09 at Kzoo MTPCA auction. Ave. $6.66 at NAFA. Both the official results.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

furandhides said:


> Rats ave. $7.09 at Kzoo MTPCA auction. Ave. $6.66 at NAFA. Both the official results.


Just want to make sure it's clear to everyone, Roger- the $7.09 is before commission. After the 5% commission the average was $6.74.

John

BTW I checked it 3 times before I posted the results. If I screwed it up this time- at least I'm a _consistent_ screw-up!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks John. And of course the $6.66 ave. @ NAFA = about $6 after comm.. I know that their rate varies. Of course, these are sale averages, and individual results can vary greatly.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Is it a true comparison Nafa average to Mi auction average? Most of the Mi. auction rats came from michigan. The nafa rats came from all over north america. I don't think that they are all the same. I think that the average mi. rats probably did better at Nafa than the overall average. I have no way of knowing for sure. Purely speculation on my part.
Furandhides, how have your prices paid changed, if at all, after the nafa auction?


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

J. C. Moiles said Michigan has the best rats in the world, thats my story and I'm sticking to it. Jim


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Gander Club said:


> Is it a true comparison Nafa average to Mi auction average? Most of the Mi. auction rats came from michigan. The nafa rats came from all over north america. I don't think that they are all the same. I think that the average mi. rats probably did better at Nafa than the overall average. I have no way of knowing for sure. Purely speculation on my part.
> Furandhides, how have your prices paid changed, if at all, after the nafa auction?


 I have dropped my rat prices a dollar, since the NAFA sale. The results there have had a detrimental and psychological affect on the market. You are right, I believe, that the Mi. shippers fared better. Not as expected, however.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

James Dymond said:


> J. C. Moiles said Michigan has the best rats in the world, thats my story and I'm sticking to it. Jim


 Couldn't agree more. In my opinion, we have the BEST rat. And around J.C. Moiles country, a VERY BEST rat. I was down in Corrunna yesterday. Roger


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance but who is this wise man J. C. Moiles


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

J.C.Moiles died recently, 90 yrs. +. Bought ALOT of fur @ his place on Parmenter Rd. in Corrunna. He was a major player in the Mi. fur business for many years, and represented some major interests "back in the old days".


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Couldn't agree more. In my opinion, we have the BEST rat. And around J.C. Moiles country, a VERY BEST rat. I was down in Corrunna yesterday. Roger


 
Were you down here buying fur?

My best hunting and trapping property is owned by a Niece of J.C. Moiles, and her husband. When I first started trapping I had no idea where or how to sell furs if I got any. A friend said that I should stop in and see if Moiles was still buying. When we went to the door he said he wasn't buying but made us come in a sit down. We talked for quite a while about fur and handling but I was so new that it was way over my head. I sure wish I could have that day back again with what I know now.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Furminator, PM sent.


----------

